# Stone sealer recommendation



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Need to find a surface type sealer for some sandstone columns. Customer says that the stone is starting to weather away from driving rain. I will post pics tomm. TIA everybody. Finally getting work here in CA.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

I've used 511 impregnator multiple times and have been very pleased with it. Doen't effect the original look or feel of the stone and is easy to work with. Costs about 30 bucks a quart or 60 a gallon if i remember correctly.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh by the way it is readily available at that place you hate so much........
Thats right Home Depot


----------



## Base Painters (Apr 1, 2008)

SW loxon with siloxane is pretty nice.....


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Pics*


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seal Krete


----------



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

If it were me i would find out who the stone supplier was and see what they recommened. I would think a clear xylene base sealer thinned 2:1 should be fine and will hold up for years. In your area go with H&C red lable.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I looked into the Siloxane PD from Porosco and decided it would be a safe and hopefully good direction for this application. From the info I got the breathable sealers are better for porous surfaces. This sandstone was chosen to help the houses in the area blend in but man o' man is it crumbly.

I do agree with the above statement about sealing with a oil based sealer but I just could not risk it. One of the problems was that I could not tell if the stone was properly installed as far as the selection of stone used. I would think that if a certain rock was to go up and it looked crumbly it would have been set aside which did not seem to happen.


----------



## huntboy3181 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would try using omega seal. Sherwin-williams can get it for you. we put it on a sandstone wall 4 years ago. we went back last week to pressure wash the same wall and 2 others and the wall we sealed, the water beaded off with none of it soaking in. It's still sealed really well. the other walls that weren't sealed before soaked up a lot of water! the stuff really works


----------



## huntboy3181 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would try using omega seal. Sherwin-williams can get it for you. we put it on a sandstone wall 4 years ago. we went back last week to pressure wash the same wall and 2 others and the wall we sealed, the water beaded off with none of it soaking in. It's still sealed really well. the other walls that weren't sealed before soaked up a lot of water! the stuff really works i think it costs 30-40 a gallon


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres the stuff you need. Its a deep penetrating sealer. It penetrates, then swells to fill in the voids of the stone ( its more techincal than that, but you get the jist  )

http://www.creto.net/products/deep-sealer.php


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Very good stone sealer I have used many times.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Sandstone is a self cleaning stone, meaning that is constantly sheds its outer shell. Whatever type of sealer you choice to use will not last as long as it would on different types of stone. You will probably need to reseal this stone every couple of years to keep it in check.


----------



## TheRobGuy (May 17, 2011)

*Stone Sealer*

Try "Seal All Stone" It is brand new and penetrates better than other brands. Crazy stuff!.... I think right now you can only buy it off of the parent company's site www.logic2solve.com

They say it is a countertop sealer and it is also for other stone structures. It can be used outdoors because once it dries, it bonds with the stone at a molecular level. 

Hope this helped!

-r


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I too, have used on multiple occasions the 511 impregnator

(and I think I got in at Home Depot)...and as stated above, it will like most outside stuff need periodic coatings.

recall that it is expensive!

also, just used it on grout, not sandstone.


----------



## Roy Karroum (Oct 14, 2014)

These is really one of the great stuff which you can share over here that can be use long time and may be couple of years.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Loxon masonry sealer. 7% silicon. Use the flood method


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Thanks for the replies, I looked into the Siloxane PD from Porosco and decided it would be a safe and hopefully good direction for this application. From the info I got the breathable sealers are better for porous surfaces. This sandstone was chosen to help the houses in the area blend in but man o' man is it crumbly.
> 
> I do agree with the above statement about sealing with a oil based sealer but I just could not risk it. One of the problems was that I could not tell if the stone was properly installed as far as the selection of stone used. I would think that if a certain rock was to go up and it looked crumbly it would have been set aside which did not seem to happen.


Good choice.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PRC said:


> Good choice.


Old thread but agree. Siloxane. Just wanted to update thread. Siloxane is owned by SW.


----------

